# 6 toed silkie?



## sideways

Ones anyone else have what looks to me as a 6 toed silkie? He is a young Roo.


----------



## sideways

Does not Ones!!


----------



## Energyvet

I know Silkies are supposed to have 5. I'm not sure I see 6 cause the lateral look like feathers.


----------



## robopetz

Is the 6th toe that lil nub on the last inner toe?


----------



## fuzziebutt

I had silkies that were a little too closely related  and they had lots of toes. Luckily everything else was fine, just extra toes. And it looked like the toes branched out of toes. Crazy.


----------



## sideways

Yes the 6th is on the 5th.... Strange!
Yes I think they are from close blood lines as another from the same batch can't really see and is a bit odd. Shame really as I'd of liked to have hatched out some of their eggs!!


----------



## DarkRedBird

All silkies should have 5 toes according to the Standard of Perfection. Having the incorrect number is usually genetics but occasionally problems in incubation can be the cause.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

DarkRedBird said:


> All silkies should have 5 toes according to the Standard of Perfection. Having the incorrect number is usually genetics but occasionally problems in incubation can be the cause.


This is right up your alley friend....a Silkie thread!!! 

We call 6 toe chickens FREAKS where I come from but it does make for an interesting conversation piece!!! Bet it would still make EXCELLENT "black skin" chicken soup....the Asian's believe it has healing properties, it certainly tastes different to me and the meat is blackish, too!!!


----------



## realsis

I'm a silkie lover too! Mine have 5 toes but six is very cool! Different! I could not really see the sixth toe in the pic, is it smaller? I was reading that sometimes if it's incubated at a incorrect temp it can cause strange little occurrences like that to happen. Also could be inbreeding like stated above. He really pretty and special! I love the color! You got one special boy there! How old is he?


----------



## kaufranc

3rd hatch of Silkie eggs and I have 1 with 6 toes. They are strictly pets so I am not concerned. Will post a pic later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

